# Getting employment as an Occupational Therapist in Dubai



## lynners1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there!

I am an Occupational Therapist who is currently considering the big move to Dubai in search of work. I have been doing a bit of research on gaining employment as a therapist in Dubai and I see that many employers will look for DHA licencing and 2 years clinical experience... This is where I seem to be having some problem as I only have 8 months experience working professionally as an Occupational Therapist.

Does anyone have any advice or information on the prospects of getting a job without having the required 2 years experience or DHA licence?

Thanks,

Lynn


----------



## lynners1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

Again, any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It is a catch 22 situation. The DHA licence require 2 years experience and there seems to be no variation on that. My DIL is a qualified microboligist but without the 2 years work experience can not get the required licence in Dubai.


----------

